# Angel Strings Vol.2 Flurries - Out Now! 30% Off Intro Sale Plus Limited Bundle Offer



## Auddict (Mar 1, 2019)

We are absolutely thrilled to finally bring you the beginning of *Angel Strings - Volume Two*, which will be released as a series of libraries. The decision to do this was taken due to the fact that each of these are highly specialised, and it is far better to be able to choose exactly which sounds you'd like to add to your composing palette!

For more details please visit:
https://www.auddict.com

"Flurries", the first part of Angel Strings Vol.2 is an instrument which can be used to create diverse string orchestrations, adding contrast, depth, realism and variation to your string arrangements.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 1, 2019)

Beautiful! Downloading.


----------



## Auddict (Mar 2, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Beautiful! Downloading.


Enjoy


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 2, 2019)

Anyone else having an issue with the downloaded RARs? I’m using UnRarX and it’s telling me they are not RAR Archives and “no files to extract”. I tried redownloading everything in case it was a corrupted download but still having the same issue 2nd time around.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes some problems in the archive. 7zip also fails to unrar it.
I have used PeaZip to unpack it successfully.
Try a different tool.


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks, I tried The Unarchiver for mac and that worked it seems. Strange, as UnrarX is what auddict recommends to use on mac


----------



## Auddict (Mar 3, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> Thanks, I tried The Unarchiver for mac and that worked it seems. Strange, as UnrarX is what auddict recommends to use on mac


I think we are going to switch over to using multi part ZIP archives instead of RAR files from now on.

More videos and demos coming soon! Quite a few of you have been asking whether this is just one articulation, so I'll write a little about that here, and we've also added an image showing the available articulations and large ranges.

There are various different orchestrated "flurries"(descriptive word for the sort of sounds this library provides - better demonstrated through music than words so check out the demos!) are different, and mapped across five almost keyboard-wide ranges for you to mess with and explore. They range from subtle and small pleasant harmonies and dissonances, to pretty fast and furious stuff e.g. the bariolage.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Mar 3, 2019)

@Auddict:
Thanks for that info .
You could setup different key colours for the ranges you have just given as a picture.
That would sometimes come in handy when using the lib.


----------



## Auddict (Mar 6, 2019)

One more video - this time an "inside track" showing the instances used to create the demo "flurries"


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Mar 6, 2019)

Beautiful 
If I may ask : What has been used for the low subhits we can hear?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 6, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Beautiful
> If I may ask : What has been used for the low subhits we can hear?


Their own "Drums of the Deep" libraries I guess.


----------



## Auddict (Mar 7, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Their own "Drums of the Deep" libraries I guess.





Manuel Stumpf said:


> Beautiful
> If I may ask : What has been used for the low subhits we can hear?


Something not out yet  It burns to not be able to say...


----------



## avocado89 (Jul 26, 2019)

@Auddict How is the playability of this library? Like can I play chords or is it more phrases? Sounds beautiful btw!


----------



## Fleer (Jan 11, 2021)

Got this just now but it’s a 5GB download (in 5 parts) whereas the website says 10GB.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 11, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Got this just now but it’s a 5GB download (in 5 parts) whereas the website says 10GB.


I'd assume that it's 10GB of wav files compressed to 5GB of NCW + Marketing


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 11, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Got this just now but it’s a 5GB download (in 5 parts) whereas the website says 10GB.


No, it's 9.9 GB installed.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 11, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> No, it's 9.9 GB installed.


And a 4,5GB download.


----------



## arznable (Jan 11, 2021)

It is quite strange that there is no walkthrough video showing any articulations whatsoever. Any comment on its usability?


----------



## Wolf68 (Jan 12, 2021)

arznable said:


> It is quite strange that there is no walkthrough video showing any articulations whatsoever. Any comment on its usability?


exactly. no walkthrough, no buy. I suspect this "library" is a _very_ limited one trick pony.


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 12, 2021)

Would that do? I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## arznable (Jan 12, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Would that do? I haven't watched it yet.



Yes, that would do. They just released it on YouTube, thanks.


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 12, 2021)

arznable said:


> Yes, that would do. They just released it on YouTube, thanks.


Yeah, because it's on sale at APD right now


----------



## arznable (Jan 12, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Yeah, because it's on sale at APD right now


Yes, and I just bought it. Pretty niche strings texture library which is quite useful in some scenarios.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Jan 13, 2021)

Auddict said:


> We are absolutely thrilled to finally bring you the beginning of *Angel Strings - Volume Two*, which will be released as a series of libraries. The decision to do this was taken due to the fact that each of these are highly specialised, and it is far better to be able to choose exactly which sounds you'd like to add to your composing palette!
> 
> For more details please visit:
> https://www.auddict.com
> ...



Hi Auddict, with all due respect I have raised two tickets both of which there has been no response or acknowledgement for license transfers that I am waiting to be acknowledged, one of which has been closed but with no notification that the ticket was resolved and the other still open but unattended to, please can this be looked into and resolved immediately with an acknowledgement for both. This is extremely poor customer service in my opinion, and if you are looking for more customers to buy and support your products, I would strongly and kindly advise you to show just as much enthusiasm supporting your previous customers with their inquiries as you do so on here selling your products to them otherwise let this serve as a warning that to anyone considering purchasing Auddict libraries, please reconsider and think again because this is not acceptable whatsoever. Thank you and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## arznable (Jan 15, 2021)

Just bought and tested out the dynamic levels. I think it will be quite useful.


----------

